# Wheel fitment difference: E36 vs. E46



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

What is the difference in wheel fitment between an E36 and an E46? Basically, I want to get a set of Cross Spoke II (Style 42) composite wheels. Pacific BMW's site has a pretty comprehensive listing of wheels and part numbers.

For the E36, the following is available: 8x17 all around, or 7.5x17 F and 8.5x17 R

For the E46, only 8x17 is listed

A call to my local dealership gave the same results. Why couldn't I put the staggered wheels on a 2003 E46? Is there a difference in bolt pattern or offset? I like these wheels more than the staggered 68M's that come on the 330i sport, but would like to keep the staggered look and utilize the existing tires.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

